# Breed Selector Tools - My Results



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Ok, for fun I just took some of those "What cat breed is right for you" type computer programs on the internet. I did four different ones.

This was mostly just for fun, because I'll end up adopting a shelter cat when I next decide to add another member to my feline family.

My results were interesting and a little odd. The most frequent breeds recommended based on my answers to the questions were: Australian Mist and Exotic Shorthair. (Each of these made the top 3 twice.)

First of all, I'd never heard very much about either of these and really had no idea what each was like. The photos I found of each were absolutely beautiful, but I think all cats are beautiful.

Second, when I researched a little bit, I don't know how they both were recommended to me specifically because they seem quite different from each other. But I suppose all the algorithms were weighted differently.

So .... does anyone have a cat who is one of these breeds? What are they like?


----------



## kittyglitter (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't have either of these breeds, but I read up on exotic shorthairs. They have the smushy flat face. I think they are really cute. They are just like a persian, but with shorthair. They are laid back and calm, same personalitiy as persian also. I was a little concerned that they have troubles with their eyes and nose sometimes, but cute as a button. The other one I have never heard of.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Exotics and Mists couldn't be more different, many of those breed selector tools are quite useless - they also don't include all breeds. 

Exotics are lovely, relaxed cats. Mists are in your face, full of energy. 

Both very nice breeds but very different.

Mists are rare over here, I doubt you'll be able to readily find one in the US.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

spotty cats said:


> Exotics and Mists couldn't be more different, many of those breed selector tools are quite useless - they also don't include all breeds.
> 
> Exotics are lovely, relaxed cats. Mists are in your face, full of energy.
> 
> ...


Aye. The criteria I put in were: short hair, small to medium body, affectionate, laid-back/lazy, not as vocal, occasionally likes to play.

I think by asking for a lazy cat who liked to play, I confused the computers.

Every cat I've ever had was a DSH moggie, with great success, so that'll be where I go again. It was an interesting exercise though.


----------

